# Can't boot from USB or DVD



## Wootcakes (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi!

I recently purchased a new laptop for my girlfriend (Samsung NP350V5C-T02US) and I wanted to reformat it and install Windows 7 on the machine. I have been battling with it for a week now trying to get it to boot from USB or DVD. I have updated the BIOS to the most recent version that is on Samsung's website but it still won't work.

When I look in the BIOS under Boot, I only have one boot option. When I hit enter on that I allows me to pick "Windows Boot Manager" which then lists my HDD, or I can disable it (see the pictures below). I've tried disabling it and seeing if it will force it to boot from either the DVD or USB but not so much.

The BIOS is "Aptio Setup Utility", BIOS Version: P03ABE, MICOM Version: P03ABE.

I know that my flash drive and the DVD will boot properly, I tested them on my other two computers. I have tried putting the flash drive in each USB port and it still will not see it. I talked to Samsung's tech support but that went as well as expected,

"We sincerely apologize for this, however if your trying to put windows 7 on the unit you would have to contact microsoft about the issue. The unit will support it, however Samsung will not take it down to 7 from 8." 

Anyway, I was going to try to unplug the HDD and see if I can get it to boot that way. Knowing my luck this will work, but then I can't reformat the HDD and install Windows 7.

My memcheck CD won't boot in the machine either (since I installed new RAM I wanted to make sure it was working properly). Anyway, I'm really at my breaking point with this machine so if you fine folks could help I would bake you cookies!

Thanks!!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to disable UEFI BIOS and enable the Legacy BIOS version, if Samsung has chosen to provide that.


----------



## Wootcakes (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool thanks. Is this an option in the BIOS itself? If so, I'm not seeing it.

EDIT: Oh I see. I disabled Secure Boot and it gave me an option "OS Mode Selection" In there I have three choices, "UEFI OS", "CSM OS", and "UEFI and Legacy OS."
Is the third options what I want?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Possibly not, it's up to Samsung to implement it. Doing a Google search suggests Samsung laptops are not the best choice to switch operating systems on. Is there no EUFI settings in the BIOS?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

On the Samsung website, under the Firmware section there's a BIOS update for Windows 7: http://www.samsung.com/ca/support/model/NP350V5C-S01CA-downloads
Is that what you have installed? Are you sure it actually flashed the BIOS correctly?


----------



## Wootcakes (Dec 9, 2012)

Holy crap! I picked the third option and now I can boot from USB and everything is working just fine! Thanks soooooo much! I have been working on this crap for soooo long! =)


----------



## Wootcakes (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah that looks like the one I installed. When I installed it the BIOS version did change.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats good to hear :up:


----------

